# Excel Extreme



## shift-del (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieVNcSxPs1g
_(Only available in German!)_

More than 5 million rows and more than 26 million columns. Or was it the other way round?
And more than 3 million macros.

THE BIGGEST EXCEL-TABLE OF THE WORLD!


----------



## alexeymolchanov (Oct 22, 2014)

One need a macro to write 3 million macros


----------



## Fazza (Oct 22, 2014)

Wunderbar  Danke


----------

